# iwl1000-ucode, wpa_supplicant

## musasabi

Trying to get wireless up and running on my laptop (which has gone easily before, but now we've got troubles; go figure). I've got the iwlagn kernel driver compiled in as a module with the intel wireless-n wifi link option checked. I've also got the iwl1000-ucode installed from portage.

lsmod reveals iwlagn as loaded. WPA Supplicant is configured and, when run as an init script, gives me the following:

```
* Bringing up interface wlan0

*    Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

*    Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

*    Backgrounding ... ...

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

My last Gentoo install on this laptop did the same thing, but actually worked. This time, though, when listing ifconfig, I get no IPv4 address. Running wpa_supplicant manually, I get:

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason-0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (SSID='ChannelClarity' freq=2417 MHz)

Associated with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK- ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK- ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Invalid argument
```

And it loops ad infinitum from there. It'll do this at home (with a backed up wpa_supplicant.conf that worked a few weeks ago) and with any wireless network I've got.

Ideas?

----------

## DONAHUE

does /etc/conf.d/net use nomenclature like: modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"   current

or

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )   obsoleted by openrc/baselayout2

----------

## musasabi

Interesting.

My old config, of course, used the old formatting (since I didn't know anything had changed). But actually, I had typo'd it. I had "woa_supplicant" in there. I corrected the typo and tried again with the same result, minus the line about the invalid argument.

Then I updated it to the formatting you suggested (sans my typo) and it resulted in the same thing. Still trying connect with the four error messages about the EAPOL-Key, then timing out.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

 For me this is a routine statement of fact, that the interface is up but work still needs to be done like dhcp and association before it can go active. I trust you have waited a minute or two and then tested the connection (now that the typo and format are repaired)? Suggest 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

dmesg | tail -n 100
```

and look for more info

what does wpa_supplicant,conf look like?

----------

## musasabi

Yeah, I try to wait a bit and see what happens to no avail.

Here's my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="anglednet"

   psk=(...)

}

network={

   ssid="depaulwireless"

   psk=(...)

}

network={

   ssid="Winner"

   psk=(...)

}

network={

   ssid="ChannelClarity"

   psk=(...)

}
```

And with that, the running ifconfig brings this:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:64:49:3e:b4  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:64ff:fe49:3eb4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:834 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:93608 (91.4 KiB)  TX bytes:15890 (15.5 KiB)
```

And finally, the last 50 lines of dmesg:

```
[ 3611.870265] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3611.872442] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3611.872500] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3611.877588] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=14)

[ 3611.877594] wlan0: associated

[ 3622.152317] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3622.177171] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3622.729136] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3622.729159] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3622.745321] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3622.747524] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3622.747584] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3622.751560] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=14)

[ 3622.751566] wlan0: associated

[ 3633.011827] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3633.035172] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[ 3633.542439] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3633.542463] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3633.546280] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3633.548463] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3633.548519] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3633.554080] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=10)

[ 3633.554086] wlan0: associated

[ 3643.831665] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3643.861185] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3644.305938] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3644.306160] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3644.314283] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3644.316470] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3644.324193] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3644.335084] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=10)

[ 3644.335090] wlan0: associated

[ 3655.657547] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3655.678161] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[ 3656.086820] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3656.087056] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3656.093272] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3656.095434] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3656.095495] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3656.100080] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=10)

[ 3656.100086] wlan0: associated

[ 3666.340568] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3666.365160] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3666.842917] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3666.843383] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3666.853185] wlan0: authenticate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3666.855302] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3666.855357] wlan0: associate with 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (try 1)

[ 3666.859801] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:22:d9 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=10)

[ 3666.859807] wlan0: associated
```

Since I took that snapshot, it's gotten up to 4446.x with the same messages, plus iwlagn logging what it calls a "Microcode SW error detected". I know Intel's got newer microcode out, but when I tried emerging that, wpa_supplicant can't even find my device.

----------

## DONAHUE

what does iwlist wlan0 scan produce?

----------

## musasabi

Cell 8 is the one I'm trying to connect to.

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 1C:17:D3:FD:91:21

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"test"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004fa0a5d2ad

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10179ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000474657374

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050200910000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 851E06008F000F00FF0359004150353437352E643066352E323164000200003A

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003000000270000004200000062000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961400

          Cell 02 - Address: 2E:24:81:B8:7C:9E

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"hpsetup"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 665ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000768707365747570

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 06020000

          Cell 03 - Address: DC:7B:94:87:92:F0

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"allianceofchicago"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004fa171d160

                    Extra: Last beacon: 162ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0011616C6C69616E63656F666368696361676F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050A00740000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 851E08008F000F00FF0359004150663836362E663231642E336237000A00003A

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003000000270000004200000062000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

          Cell 04 - Address: DC:7B:94:87:92:F1

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"test"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004fa170e719

                    Extra: Last beacon: 173ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000474657374

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050A00740000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 851E08008F000F00FF0359004150663836362E663231642E336237000A00003A

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003000000270000004200000062000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961400

          Cell 05 - Address: 1C:17:D3:FD:91:20

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"allianceofchicago"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004fa0a6138e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10211ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0011616C6C69616E63656F666368696361676F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050200910000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 851E06008F000F00FF0359004150353437352E643066352E323164000200003A

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003000000270000004200000062000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

          Cell 06 - Address: 68:EF:BD:DB:F5:91

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ZenFire"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000011b22f18

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10088ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00075A656E46697265

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101840003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:0F:B5:5F:C9:A8

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"CMK Guest"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000681e4113a5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 153ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0009434D4B204775657374

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F010100060000

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:17:C5:5C:22:D9

                    Channel:2

                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

                    Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ChannelClarity"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000013a687a180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 216ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E4368616E6E656C436C6172697479

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030102

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555349010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3402001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1602001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:1A:70:46:3D:83

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=35/70  Signal level=-75 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"linksys_OW_5893"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000a4f5b18b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 690ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F6C696E6B7379735F4F575F35383933

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F4000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 10 - Address: 68:7F:74:10:0F:26

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Cholula"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000025cfe3772b2

                    Extra: Last beacon: 78ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000743686F6C756C61

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B081500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD7A0050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001089D50354A81C660CA882D1C48220FC83102100104C696E6B73797320627920436973636F102300075752543631304E1024000876322E30302E30301042000234321054000800060050F2040001101100075752543631304E100800020084

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0050000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B081500000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:1C:B3:AF:C2:64

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"SanjCondo"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000011b9d78180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10184ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000953616E6A436F6E646F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400030000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 200109

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0700039301690120

          Cell 12 - Address: 1C:AF:F7:D8:49:41

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"josh"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000012a700fad80

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10170ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00046A6F7368

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101820003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

                    IE: Unknown: DD260050F204104A0001101044000102104900140024E26002000101600000020001600100020001

                    IE: Unknown: DD050050F20500

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:1D:7E:D8:59:47

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004280b37192

                    Extra: Last beacon: 754ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00076C696E6B737973

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F4000000

          Cell 14 - Address: 98:FC:11:7F:D5:C2

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Cubbies2011"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000278f8f78186

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10070ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B4375626269657332303131

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AFC181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606081100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 15 - Address: 00:1E:E5:51:46:76

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"ABC123"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000038d28272252

                    Extra: Last beacon: 679ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006414243313233

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000101

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020AF4000000

          Cell 16 - Address: 02:21:41:BA:8A:B5

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"HP4F15E1"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Extra:tsf=00000064c493c3d3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 466ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084850344631354531

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 06020000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B14
```

----------

## DONAHUE

what does lspci say your wifi card manufacturer, make, and model and pciid are?

biggest problem is probably ucode

might eliminate the eapol comments with 

 *Quote:*   

> network={
> 
> 	ssid="ChannelClarity"
> 
> 	psk="        "
> ...

 

----------

